# Sage replacement parts issue



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Ok everybody knows sage are terrible for not selling spare parts to the public. Which makes their machines sometimes uneconomical to fix and very much throw away machines when developing a fault.

However I think they have got worse, just noticed on their website they have stopped selling the most basic of replacement parts, no longer selling

portafilters

O rings

filter baskets

drip tray

etc

I have just recently sold all my sage appliances, I will never buy another even though they are good machines, I urge anybody considering a sage machine to think twice, as outside of warranty they are destined for the bin, unless you want to spend a fortune to fix what might be something you could repair yourself if only you could purchase the part.

Ok I get a duo temp pro bought when on offer for maybe £250 is fine to get 2 years from and throw away, but when your moving into the price bracket of dual boiler, oracle etc I believe the phrase in my opinion is avoid like the plague.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

No longer selling, or just out of stock? I know there's been a little shortage of portafilters recently.

If they are cutting back though, hopefully their machine sales will reflect this. I loved my DTP when I had one, and would sing it from the rooftops, but if this is the way they are going then shame on you Sage.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Another point is, that if they are creating machines to be thrown away, then this is terrible for the environment. All that plastic going to landfill


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Joey

I don't think these items are out of stock, appears they are no longer selling them as they have all disappeared from their website.

I was looking at the spares for the barista express, my friend wanted some spare filter baskets, but doesn't do online shopping so said I would get them for her.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Iris said:


> Joey
> 
> I don't think these items are out of stock, appears they are no longer selling them as they have all disappeared from their website.
> 
> I was looking at the spares for the barista express, my friend wanted some spare filter baskets, but doesn't do online shopping so said I would get them for her.


What that's crazy. Probably their biggest seller that!


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> What that's crazy. Probably their biggest seller that!


Probably caught onto your modifications


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lhavelund said:


> Probably caught onto your modifications


Haha yeah. Starting to do their own


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

There has been a few threads on here where people wanted o rings and others bits . referred to coffee classics who won't sell the parts . Someone wanted a £2 washer for his water tank , if I remember correctly they wanted £95 to fit it. They got it from America in the end .. It is disgraceful really .

Im glad I bought my oracle from Lakeland so when it broke after 3 month I got my money back .


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Well as much as my barista express, was a good machine I am glad I have sold it, I will never buy another sage product.

Will be getting some new coffee gear after my baby is born, provided my current disgust for coffee goes away, cant believe I just wrote that, but pregnancy has turned me right off coffee, cant even bear the smell at the minute.

My next machine needs to a machine were I can easily source parts and maintain it. Well I have 6 months to decide on my next purchase so will research thoroughly before jumping into another purchase such as sage.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@Iris perhaps you should wait until number 2 and 3 (baby) arrive







.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Nicknak said:


> @Iris perhaps you should wait until number 2 and 3 (baby) arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha no chance, this will be my first and last


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Iris said:


> haha no chance, this will be my first and last


They always say that


----------

